# Need help with seasnake selection



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

I do not do much drain cleaning but would like to be able to have a camera and a seasnake.Been looking on ebay,i usually don't deal with anything bigger than 4 inch,but would like some thing i can say use on 2 inch and most houses are no more than 60 feet from the steet if i had to do a main line inspection.Any ideas what would be sufficient camera and rodder would be a great help.ty eric


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you could fix up your weak intro we may talk...



seagixxer said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone and thanks for having me.


:blink::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

hope that helps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It Did...:thumbup:
Painless too... Right?:laughing:

I think the SeeSnake Compact 2 Camera System might be just what you want...

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/seesnake-compact2-camera

There should be some other opinions coming along...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It Did...:thumbup:
> Painless too... Right?:laughing:
> 
> I think the SeeSnake Compact 2 Camera System might be just what you want...
> ...


I second that, with a k-50 for secondary rodding and a 60 for your 4" mainline.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For rodding I'd go with a K-7500 and a K-3800 which should give you drain cleaning coverage for the full spectrum...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go with a seesnake mini with CS6 monitor over the compact because it's really not much more money and you get way more in return.

For rodders, I'd go with a K60 first as it does 1-1/2 to 6" lines, then get a K50 as it's a more convenient size but only does 1-1/2 to 3".


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

I have used the K-1500 for 20 years, for my 3" and 4" lines. Have had to use it on 6" a few times. The Mytana M661 complete for 1 1/4" to 3". It says it will do 3 and 4" with the 5/8" drum. I am not a huge fan of it, because it doesn't clutch like a K-50(wish I would have bought that one). The Mytana has a foot pedal which drew me in. Did not realize it will kink up around your arm if you don't take precautions. I have an RM-200 Seasnake Camera with the CS6 Monitor that takes a USB flash drive for copies. That one was a tough sell to the wife. How come they never understand that these are the tools that put food on the table ans keep the lights on ? Sometimes I get the feeling she thinks they are just my toys !!! Maybe she 's right !l


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I think the SeeSnake Compact 2 Camera System might be just what you want...
> 
> https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/seesnake-compact2-camera





gear junkie said:


> I'd go with a seesnake mini with CS6 monitor over the compact because it's really not much more money and you get way more in return.





HonestPlumb said:


> I have an RM-200 Seasnake Camera with the CS6 Monitor that takes a USB flash drive for copies.


There ya go with a few...

They all use a CS6 monitor...

The Compact 2 and the RM-200 have it mounted on the reel in one package, the Mini doesn't, it's separate...

The Compact 2 and RM-200 use the same camera head, the mini is slightly larger which may affect ability in the small lines...

The Compact 2 has a .26" dia push rod that is 100' long, the Mini has a .31" dia X 200' long push rod and the RM-200 is .30" X 200'. The longer push rod needs a thicker push rod to get out further but it may affect ability to navigate smaller lines...

Your choice and there may yet be more coming....:laughing:


You haven't asked yet...
But for locating I like the Navitrak II even with its larger size...

If you have to locate sewers coming out from under basement floors, IMHO it is the only choice as it gives better depth readings than the Scout on deeper sewers...

Even on shallower sewers I prefer it over the smaller scout...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Biggest reason why I like the mini over the RM200 is lighting. You can see much better.....especially in 6". Had a job once where a plumber needed a pipe patch done for a hole in the 4" pipe, was inspecting with a RM200. He sent me a picture, looked like a hole to me. 

Drive up there and inspect with the mini and instantly could tell that it was a 2" connection that was plugged with roots. The picture is the actual one from the plumber. 

I can get through most 2" cast iron, especially after running a cable through first. For the few jobs where it's 1-1/2 cast, I'll use my D65S instead. Looking at my invoicing, I used that camera 4 times last year out of 296 sewer inspections.

The one fitting a mini will not get through is a cast iron 1-1/2 or 2 san tee.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

HonestPlumb said:


> The Mytana M661 complete for 1 1/4" to 3". *It says it will do 3 and 4" with the 5/8" drum.* I am not a huge fan of it, because it doesn't clutch like a K-50(wish I would have bought that one). The Mytana has a foot pedal which drew me in.l


The M661 does not offer an official 5/8" drum. The largest drum for that machine is the 19" reel, which is for 1/2" cable.

Are you thinking of the M755?

I have a modified M661 that has a changed pulley to get the RPM up to 240+, and can fit 50' of 5/8" cable into the 19" reel, but I had to change the distribution arm to the one sold for the M755 because you can't get joined 5/8" cable connectors through the standard distribution arm on a M661. 

Also, it should be mentioned that if you use 1/2" cable on an M661 that slip joint ends won't go through the distribution arm without a bit of yanking, so the distribution arm for the M755 is a necessary upgrade unless you're only running My-Tana threaded ends to the pigtail (If you use a pigtail, of course)

I didn't try the M755 reel on the M661 because the larger diameter reel looks like it would hit the M661 frame and they don't make enclosed drums for the M755.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Chris- I stand corrected. You are correct. I mistakenly said 5/8" as opposed to the correct size of 1/2". I had purchased a M661 w/ cart and it came with a 3/8" X 50' cable.
I purchased the W0448 closed cover for the 3/8".
Along with the Elephant trunk and loop. Which I will say is a plus.
A open W043 open reel for 1/2"X80' of wire core cable.
Including the RC3 reel cover for it.(could not imagine that thing rotating, when you go back in, no matter how well you wipe it on the way out).
Like I had said, not a big fan of it. I do wish I had purchased a Rigid K-50 instead.
Especially due to the clutch action of the Rigid. The separate cable lengths have their plus's and minus's.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The plastic enclosed drums are the best thing. The reel covers will get puddles in them and slosh out. Changing the pulley really improved it's performance. I also removed the internal part to the air switch and use a plug-through type of foot pedal now.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

seagixxer said:


> I do not do much drain cleaning but would like to be able to have a camera and a seasnake.Been looking on ebay,i usually don't deal with anything bigger than 4 inch,but would like some thing i can say use on 2 inch and most houses are no more than 60 feet from the steet if i had to do a main line inspection.Any ideas what would be sufficient camera and rodder would be a great help.ty eric


I would steer clear of any seasnake you come across. Highly poisonous creatures they are with no antidote.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How's the quality of Mytana cables?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

They're good.


----------



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

*i did it*

bought a k-60, rm200 reel,cs6 monitor ,love my new toys ,now i need to pay it back lol.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

*The expensive ones are the fun ones !*



seagixxer said:


> bought a k-60, rm200 reel,cs6 monitor ,love my new toys ,now i need to pay it back lol.


You should try explaining how the new Rigid RM200 reel,, with transponder, and self leveling color lens. Along with a CS6 Monitor, with a NaviScout Locator(came free with purchase of the reel and monitor. Well they said it was free !) to the "Better Half", that it is going to "make us" a lot of money !! Especially when the $8,000 + credit card statement came. At least I applied for a 0% for 18 months card. Easy sell though. Especially when I have run my K-1500A in, and either have a heck of a time getting through, and obstruction on the way back. Or can not get through at all, and it comes back with a nice shiny head ! Most people would rather know what is the situation, rather than wait for the next stoppage. Then my son just talked me into Pex and Propress. Took a year of his persuasive tactics. I swore I would die a copper sweat man ! The Propress is copper. Bought a Rigid 200B. ProPress, and ViegaPex Jaws. The difference in time with the Pex, is incredible!! I will only use ViegaPex brass fittings, and still insist on all the holes drilled in line using a square to come down the joists, and a chalk line. My son just does not understand OCD !! (Some guys run it like Romex cable). That was a bit of chunk out of the wallet. I am amazed they came out with the MegaPress for Black pipe. The set 1/2" to 2" is over $2600 !! Have not purchased those Jaws yet. Also have to have the 7200lb Press tool. Mine is 5200lb. When I finally do go to that big "Supply House" in the sky, (where everyone talks about all the great moments in our careers), my son will sure be set up !


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

HonestPlumb said:


> You should try explaining how the new Rigid RM200 reel,, with transponder, and self leveling color lens. Along with a CS6 Monitor, with a NaviScout Locator(came free with purchase of the reel and monitor. Well they said it was free !) to the "Better Half", that it is going to "make us" a lot of money !! Especially when the $8,000 + credit card statement came. At least I applied for a 0% for 18 months card. Easy sell though. Especially when I have run my K-1500A in, and either have a heck of a time getting through, and obstruction on the way back. Or can not get through at all, and it comes back with a nice shiny head ! Most people would rather know what is the situation, rather than wait for the next stoppage. Then my son just talked me into Pex and Propress. Took a year of his persuasive tactics. I swore I would die a copper sweat man ! The Propress is copper. Bought a Rigid 200B. ProPress, and ViegaPex Jaws. The difference in time with the Pex, is incredible!! I will only use ViegaPex brass fittings, and still insist on all the holes drilled in line using a square to come down the joists, and a chalk line. My son just does not understand OCD !! (Some guys run it like Romex cable). That was a bit of chunk out of the wallet. I am amazed they came out with the MegaPress for Black pipe. The set 1/2" to 2" is over $2600 !! Have not purchased those Jaws yet. Also have to have the 7200lb Press tool. Mine is 5200lb. When I finally do go to that big "Supply House" in the sky, (where everyone talks about all the great moments in our careers), my son will sure be set up !


Sounds like he should be running things, might need to take a step back and see what happens, your due a long vacation by now


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> How's the quality of Mytana cables?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Mytana 3/8" cables in my Ridgid 3800.
Seem to work fine but I have used no other.

I also use Ridgid 1/2" cables in my Ridgid 3800.
That one I really like.


----------

